# Gas Station experiences....



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I was minding my own business fueling up BLU, (after getting a 40, jager, and redbull) this guy hops out of a car and sez..... gaaawwd da%% that is one hott mustaang. 

HAHAHA :lol: 

I had a chuckle, and told him its a GTO. He came over to look at BLU, asked if it was new, told him it was an 05...etc, etc...

Point in the story....has ANYONE had their hot arse goat called a stang?? I'm sure its happened, but the compliments supercede the slapintheface, in this instance!!!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Happened to me last week.

Was at lunch with a guy I usually go to lunch and another I don't. The guy I don't know gets out of the car (he was in it mind you) and says he thought it was a Mustang when he got in it. Only reason he knew it was 'a Pontiac' was because he'd seen the steering well.

The guy I usually go to lunch with, and two others at this point, look at me dying to see my reaction. They knew better.

And it's like this...... F*** him. I dismiss that kind of thing because if they're THAT ignorant not too know, then there's no point wasting your breath to explain it.

It's the sleeper quality exemplified in person. Let me see him pull up next to me in whatever HE'S driving


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Just smoke his butt in what ever he is driving then he will remember how much a goat like's to eat up the road.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I had a young kid probably 10 or so say "Nice Mustang" once. When I told him it was a GTO he looked confused. He had probably never heard of a GTO before. lol


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

*Speaking of gas stations*

Yea.....I had a guy ask how I liked the G6. So stupid.

Sorry to change the subject....but do you ever buy gas at the stations where *one* hose serves all 3 grades of fuel? I don't. I believe there may be several gallons of whatever fuel the person in front of you pumped (probabaly regular) in the hose. Not a huge deal I don't guess but over time.....your getting ripped off.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone who thinks the GTO looks anthing like the Mustang doesn't know crap about cars. I could see someone thinking it looks like another Pontiac, but a Ford?


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Never got told it looked like a Mustang, but had some guy ask if it had a Hemi in it!:rofl: 
I thought for a moment and told him "Yeh it just had one for breakfast".


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

:lol: I had a guy who worked at a Chevy dealership ask me if my car had a hemi in it....if anyone should know better...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

YouHolden? said:


> :lol: I had a guy who worked at a Chevy dealership ask me if my car had a hemi in it....if anyone should know better...


Better yet, my son and his girlfriend had another couple over the other night. The other girl was really interested in cars, and I was showing her pictures of the GTO.

Anyhow, my son took the guy out to see my Chevelle. The girl, of course followed, and she came back wanting to know if the engine was a "hemi".

I gave her 100% credit for her interest in cars though.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Firstgoat said:


> Never got told it looked like a Mustang, but had some guy ask if it had a Hemi in it!:rofl:
> I thought for a moment and told him "Yeh it just had one for breakfast".



I had a guy ask me the same thing before. Bring on the Hemis!!!:cool


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I get LOTS of compliments on this car from total strangers everywhere I stop. Some people actually know about the car and how fast it is.......had a guy yesterday tell me this.

JET


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Correct me wrong, but I do believe our chambers are hemishperical. So we do have Hemis. 



Anyways ~ A cop told me that the car looked like a cavalier. 
~My neighbor asked me what type of BMW it was. 
~My dad asked why I got a camaro(in his defense he was over 100 yards away from the car)
~A guy in a C5 vette asked if it was the new Z06. Seriously he did


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> Do you ever buy gas at the stations where *one* hose serves all 3 grades of fuel? I don't. I believe there may be several gallons of whatever fuel the person in front of you pumped (probabaly regular) in the hose.


I do often and I seriously doubt there's over a gallon in there. Probably just a few ounces. Besides, what if the guy before you bought Super Unleaded anyway?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Correct me wrong, but I do believe our chambers are hemishperical. So we do have Hemis.


..... you're wrong.... they are NOT hemispherical combustion chambers....


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> ..... you're wrong.... they are NOT hemispherical combustion chambers....


hmmm.... for some reason I thought I heard that. I've never opened the engine up, you have so yeah I will most certainly take your word for it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> ..... you're wrong.... they are NOT hemispherical combustion chambers....


Even the new DaimlerChrysler "Hemi" engines aren't true hemis. Has something to do with the positioning of the spark plug in the combustion chamber. A true Hemi is dead center -- where the new design, while Hemi-like, is definitely off a few degrees. Guess you can call it a Semi.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Even the new DaimlerChrysler "Hemi" engines aren't true hemis. Has something to do with the positioning of the spark plug in the combustion chamber. A true Hemi is dead center -- where the new design, while Hemi-like, is definitely off a few degrees. Guess you can call it a Semi.



You are absolutley correct. They have two spark plugs for each cylinder. But don't tell that to a Hemi owner. They will try to choke you.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO does look similiar to a BMW to me.....wierd huh?
I usually just tell people that mine is a Cavalier on steroids


----------



## ashleykay (Jan 11, 2006)

I actually had a woman come up to me and tell me I have the prettiest purple Cavalier that she has ever seen!!! Boy was that one a real slap in the face!!!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

And then you say - "..can I race your big bad Maxima with my pretty little Cavalier?...."


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I did however have a run-in with a '77/'78 Corvette last weekend. Was passing a LS1 Firebird, waiting to see if the guy wanted some (he didn't). The Firebird looked over and noticed the GTO badge and elbowed his buddy and pointed. Just after, I just barely crused past the Corvette at a moderate rate. After the next light, the Corvette passed me and the passenger was waving me on. After I got over behind him, I noticed he accelerated pretty hard. After getting permission from the wife (both wife and child in the car) I gunned it and came around him really, really fast. At the top of the hill, he came up next to me and rolled down his window. After rolling my window down, he leans over his passenger (son or grandson) and asks..."WHAT IS THAT!" I yelled..."GTO". Reply...SWEET!!! He gave a thumbs up and we both turned around and headed back into town.




Firstgoat said:


> ...had some guy ask if it had a Hemi in it!:rofl:
> I thought for a moment and told him "Yeh it just had one for breakfast"...


I've raced a few ricers so far but no american muscle. My poor GOAT needs some good american cuisine, you know you get hungry a couple hours after eating asian food.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Some chick asked me, "Is that the new Grand Am?"


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Come pay day...I'm ordering the GTO bumper inserts!


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> ..... you're wrong.... they are NOT hemispherical combustion chambers....


Nope they are closer to the Open Chamber Big Block Chevrolet.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

ashleykay said:


> I actually had a woman come up to me and tell me I have the prettiest purple Cavalier that she has ever seen!!! Boy was that one a real slap in the face!!!



Welcome to the forum. Ashley. So I am assuming you have a Purple 04. Great.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Even the new DaimlerChrysler "Hemi" engines aren't true hemis. Has something to do with the positioning of the spark plug in the combustion chamber. A true Hemi is dead center -- where the new design, while Hemi-like, is definitely off a few degrees. Guess you can call it a Semi.


The old Hemi had the spark plug at TDC for convince, it did not alter the shape of the combustion chamber being a true Hemi.
Today with the use of 2 spark plugs still does not alter the shape of the combustion chamber so it's still a true Hemi.
The use of the second plug is for emissions only and has no effect on performance what so ever!
Think of it as a sphere cut in half and look at the inside, placement of the valves or plugs doen't alter the basic shape of the object.:cheers


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I just recently got my first speeding ticket in my GTO, (Was only doing 50 on a 35) when the citing officer just looked at the car and continued to give me the ticket. After leaving and taking a look at the ticket he actually wrote Year: 05 ; Make: Pontiac ; Model:GOAT  

I just grinned when I saw that, he was obviously a car guy. You think he would have giving me a break.

:cool


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

btchplz said:


> (Was only doing 50 on a 35) :cool



That's awesome!!! ONLY  :cheers I got a ticket AND a fix-it ticket for not having the front plates on her a while back....

tell me about pissers


----------

